# Terribilis advice



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi folks!

First time frogger, got 3 juvenile terribilis coming in a couple of weeks to my 40 gallon viv.

I'm just wondering if any terribilis keepers have any general advice for me? I've been reading about them for months, and I've planned my viv accordingly, but wonder if anyone has any personal experience they can share. I want to hit the ground running and be prepared for anything that comes up, I know they can be unpredictable! 

Thanks for your help 

Mark


----------



## madlan (Jul 6, 2007)

They love to sit on rocks - nice round ones are preferred for some reason!

Possibly linked to the above but they prefer dryer conditions than you'd expect, no constantly wet feet.

Good luck!


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks for your advice! So do you think I should mist less frequently? I only have a very small square of ventilation, and plenty sphagnum. I'm in the UK, so my living room isn't particularly humid


----------



## madlan (Jul 6, 2007)

UK also - Where are you? There's a frog meet up north soon if you are there.

It's going to be hard to judge the misting, you'll have to see how it goes and adjust the frequency (Is it automatic?) Terribilis suffer from foot rot if their feet are constantly wet so at a minimum you'll need an area that they can dry their feet (The rocks are good as I mentioned as they dry quite quickly with good ventilation). 

Is your substrate just sphagnum? They seem to prefer some good leaf litter from my experience, collect some fallen magnolia leaves in the autumn.

Any photos? Is it an ENT\Euro style vivarium?


----------



## melbel (Oct 5, 2010)

I love my terribilis. They are very forgiving as far as care is concerned. Mine too like to "perch," usually on top of the coco hut. They will eat anything that will fit in their mouths- aside from springtails which they totally ignore. They are not afraid of anything, which is fun, but also means that you have to keep an eye on them if you are working in their tank. They will jump out if given the chance. Of the three species of darts that I keep, they are probably the most entertaining. Also, the males have a loud bird-like call, makes you feel like you are in the jungle. Great choice of frog.


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm up in Glasgow, I'd love to go to one of those!

I'm just using a hand mister, I'm thinking twice or thrice a day for 30-40 seconds.

I've chosen Arcadia earth mix as a substrate over zoo med hydroballs. I'll add some sphagnum and I have some riccia that I'm trying to get going too.

Did I read somewhere that terribilis don't really care about leaf litter? I'm maybe thinking of something else...

It's a custom viv with sliding doors at the front.


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah they just strike me as being bold and confident, I like the idea of them coming out to the front looking to be fed.

Do you give them waxworms etc now and again as well as (I'm assuming) hydei?


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

What other darts do you keep?


----------



## melbel (Oct 5, 2010)

Sparky1888 said:


> Yeah they just strike me as being bold and confident, I like the idea of them coming out to the front looking to be fed.
> 
> Do you give them waxworms etc now and again as well as (I'm assuming) hydei?


I feed them Hydei and occasionally small crickets or bean beetles.


----------



## melbel (Oct 5, 2010)

Sparky1888 said:


> What other darts do you keep?


I keep P. terribilis "Yellow", D. tinctorious "Cobalt", and D. auratus "Highland Bronze"


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice! I was thinking about getting tincs but I managed to come across some yellow blackfoot terribs. Do your terribs do much climbing?


----------



## Yazz (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't have P. Terribs, but P. Bicolors, 1.5 years old. Mine enjoy being up the the leaves of pothos and other large leafed plants. The viv also has a long slab of cork set against the background so they can get up high.


----------



## melbel (Oct 5, 2010)

Sparky1888 said:


> Nice! I was thinking about getting tincs but I managed to come across some yellow blackfoot terribs. Do your terribs do much climbing?


My terribilis rarely climb. Once in a while I see one up on the cork background, but not very often.


----------



## Dcairelli (Feb 13, 2017)

Informative. I haven't read anywhere else that terribilis like it dryer.


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

Your advice is greatly appreciated folks. I've just bought some nice slate rock, going to make a few platforms for them to perch upon.


----------



## ohthisguy (May 30, 2013)

I'm interested in obtaining terribilis myself but having difficulty finding them. I live in southern California and can't find them anywhere. Anyone have an idea where I can get them?


----------



## berksmike (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd reiterate what's been said about avoiding the wet feet - rocks and slate are good as well as branches. My terribilis will make good use of their entire viv (80cm (l) x 45 (h) x 40 (d)) and do climb - esp the females I've noticed.
Don't let them get too hot for prolonged periods - aim for below 25C
I use tropical seed pods as decoration too as well as moss covered coco huts.
Food wise they are very greedy and will take hydei and mels and when fully grown will take pretty big crickets and greater waxworms plus weevils etc
Mine ignore springs and other v small prey. You do have to be careful as they can become overweight quite easily 
They are great darts tho - big bright and bold and a lovely call
Good luck with them!


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks very much! I was thinking of getting a coco hut... Do you think I should get one for each frog? By that I mean, I'm sure one frog will 'claim' it, so would the others get 'jealous' so to speak, and start to fight over it?


----------



## madlan (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I would not mist them that much if at all. I only mist mine when I want them to lay eggs. Have a spot they can sit and soak in and and a area they can dry off. They wiil then regulate what they want and when they need to soak. 
Bi colors like to climb and sit up high. Terribs might as young but as adults generally stay on the ground.
Breeder of mint, yellows, oranges and Bi's


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

Tricolor said:


> I would not mist them that much if at all. I only mist mine when I want them to lay eggs. Have a spot they can sit and soak in and and a area they can dry off. They wiil then regulate what they want and when they need to soak.
> Bi colors like to climb and sit up high. Terribs might as young but as adults generally stay on the ground.
> Breeder of mint, yellows, oranges and Bi's


Sorry for the late reply!

I've been misting them twice a day and making sure I leave some rocks, leaves etc dry, as they need dry spots. 

Do you really think I shouldn't mist them that often? I've no doubt that you know your stuff, it just makes me nervous! I thought misting was everything!


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

I thought I'd post some pics of them. They seem to be quite happy, although one of them stays in the back corner all the time. He hops around happily and eats, but never ventures out from that area. 

Is that because that's his territory? The other ones do much more exploring.


----------



## Yazz (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice pictures!

Each Terrib have their own personality and area that makes them feel comfortable. As long as the little guy is eating well and gets around, no worries.


----------

